# New to the Forum Scene!



## JRLupton (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been reading through the forum for the last couple days and I must say it's very impressive the amount of information and knowledge avaiable on this site. It helped me make my decision to purchase my (new to me) 2006 Nissan Altima SER.

I test drove the car and was ready to buy it on the spot!

After having the car for a couple days now I am really enjoying it! There are however a few tings that I am hoping to add/change on the vehicle in the next couple weeks. First of all, the gap above the front wheel is pretty large. I have been looking at the some posts regarding the TEIN springs. I was hoping to add just the front springs as I see a couple people have done. Is this OK for handling? Only reason I ask is that the rear springs would be stock, while the front would be aftermarket?

Second is the height of the shifter? I have been looking around hoping to find a shorter shifter. Not so much a "short shifter", but something not quite as tall? I like the look of the 350Z and G35 shifters. 

Other than those tings, I really love the car. I posted a couple pics below, but they kinda suck because I took them Christmas morning and didn't feel like moving it in my pyjamas!! I will take better pics soon.

One last thing(this is a huge post), is their any maintanance things I should do since the car is new to me?

Thanks in advance guys!!

edit I'm about to submit this and cant figure out how to post pics? I'll look it up and post them as soon as I figureit out(I'm computer challenged!!)


----------



## JRLupton (Dec 24, 2009)

Ooops, could a moderator move this to the New member section.

This may be why not one person has said "welcome"??


----------

